# how to remove the collet?



## Dan_D (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey all, 

I'm totally new to routers and that's the main problem I'm having. 

I have a brand new Bosch 1200W router and was about to set it up for some trial runs. 

I removed the collet nut but I can't remove the collet which is tight as anything inside the motor shaft. Short of taking a chisel and hammer to it, what can I do?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome, Dan...

Typically the collet will loosen a couple of turns and then appear to tighten again. This is the collet still attached to the bit shank and requires you to put the wrench back on and continue loosening. This is sort of a self extraction feature that expands the taper of the collet that pulls the bit in when you tighten. This is the reason you pull the biit up a bit before tightening...


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

I suspect you tightened the collet without a bit in place. This jams it into the shaft pretty tightly. Try spraying some penetrating oil onto the collect and then refit the nut and after a few minutes try removing the nut again gently once it feels tight as you undo it. Don't tighten the collect nut without a bit in the collet. Don't use a hammer or chisel or you will damage either the collet of (worse) the taper in the end of the shaft.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the hammer and chisel idea, it sounds so manly. :lol: Just kidding. For penetrating oil use Kroil. You can get it at auto parts stores. There is no better and a spray can will last a long time then let it sit over night. Also use a good wrench to get it off it will make it a little easier.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

The penetrating oil is a good idea. You might also borrow your wife's hair dryer and try heating it up a bit, and then cooling it down, with some ice. That will sometimes loosen it up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dan_D said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm totally new to routers and that's the main problem I'm having.
> 
> ...


welcome Dan...

maybe there's something here that may help...

.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Oops...I answered the wrong question...my bad...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Oops...I answered the wrong question...my bad...


no ya didn't...
the answer works on the next go around...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Save Stick's pdfs and read them. It will help you get going with routers. Good stuff. And, BTW, welcome to the Forum. A lot of really nice and knowledgeable folks here. How far are you along in woodworking?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You may not have a choice but to tap on the collet with something to get it out. If that's the case don't use anything sharp that can dimple the collet. Use a pin punch or piece of hardwood and tap very gently while rotating the shaft around so that you tap on all sides. Be patient, it may take a few minutes. The heat trick might help too. I also think that the collet nut was tightened down with no bit in the router. Never do that.

By the way, welcome.


----------



## Dan_D (Jun 23, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> welcome Dan...
> 
> maybe there's something here that may help...
> 
> .


Thank you, I will go through the resources you provided before I attack that collet ( lest I ad to my problems).


----------



## Dan_D (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice, folks. I did probably tighten the nut without a bit in it when first exploring this tool. Ignorance! 

I will try the heating/cooling and tap with piece of hardwood. Hopefully that will nudge it out. 
I'll report back with the happy news.


----------



## Dan_D (Jun 23, 2016)

katabrontes said:


> I suspect you tightened the collet without a bit in place. This jams it into the shaft pretty tightly. Try spraying some penetrating oil onto the collect and then refit the nut and after a few minutes try removing the nut again gently once it feels tight as you undo it. Don't tighten the collect nut without a bit in the collet. Don't use a hammer or chisel or you will damage either the collet of (worse) the taper in the end of the shaft.


Thank you. I will give that a go first.


----------



## Dan_D (Jun 23, 2016)

HOORAYYYY! Good news! I firstly heated the shaft with the collet with a hair dryer, then followed that up with some gentle tapping around the collet with a piece of wood and hammer. I did this three times around and suddenly I heard a 'CLINK' and the collet was out and on the table!

Thank you so much, gentlemen! My life can go on  No doubt, I'll be back soon with some other problem that I need to solve. 

But first a few fun runs with the router, and then that kitchen island bench top for some decorative edges, after that, the world is my oyster!

My woodworking skills are at beginner level. I've built some bookshelves and repaired a few wobbly chairs with my Kreg pocket hole jig. I have to say a huge thank you to Kreg for getting this tool out there. It is a tool that is hugely motivating to a beginner. I owe the Kreg folks a lot for empowering me. Next is that router to move up a step in my explorations. 

Thanks again to all who responded here to my cries for help with that collet. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum. Dan
here a video that may help you 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=5prq4cMEQ2I


----------



## Dan_D (Jun 23, 2016)

Semipro said:


> Hello and welcome to the router forum. Dan
> here a video that may help you
> 
> 
> snip...]


Thanks for that link, John. It was very useful. I have a box of router bits ( cheap and probably nasty) and that non-slip mat as well ( never used it for anything, but fate had a plan for it). And I thought that my jigsaw was a magic tool. Little did I know!

I feel like a kid in a sweets shop, only this is better for my teeth :grin:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Dan, welcome and have fun.
BUT, a router takes no prisoners. Fingers, legs any other part of the anantomy that gets in its way, it will chew them up and spit them out.
Treat it like a loaded gun. Think where youre aiming it, think what might be in the way.

Its a teriffic tool, use it wisely.


----------

